# Variador de velocidad para RC



## keros (May 23, 2008)

hola, 

quiero fabricar un variador de velocidad para una avioneta, el problema lo tengo en como conbertir la señal que da  el receptor para variar la velocidad,  
alguien sabe como funciona ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Primero creo que deberias especificar un poco más que tipo de receptor tienes.
que tipo de señal entrega el mismo, si es un pulso ttl o una señal de audio.
tambien debes buscar por la red y en el foro a ver si no encuentras algo que te sirva, hay que respetar la regla que trata la ley del menor esfuerzo.

luego de eso, yo tambien he estado intentando encontrar algun circuito o integrado o similar que varie tensión a traves de una señal recibida por fm, para modelismo.

tuve un par de idas, pero no creo q funcionen.

buscare en la red, y luego t aviso.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (May 24, 2008)

Supongo que la señal que entrega su receptor es ppm, hay que conectar un demodulador ppm y un control de de velocidad de motor (supongo que sera brushless, si es brushed vareador pwm).
Saludos.


----------



## keros (May 24, 2008)

hola. gracias por contestar.

me refiero a la señal de servo. es la señal codificada en PWM que emite el receptor para indicar la posicion a toma por el servo 

encontre esta pagina hace tiempo: http://www.informaciónlaser.net/franpr/tecnica/esckit/esckit.html

pero me gustaria algo sin pic y con menor potencia y con menor peso.

otra cosa que me gustaria es controlar con la misma señal, es controlar timones del avion, pero 
mediante electroimanes (avion muy muy pequeño como para usar servos)


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

eso yo lo tuve pensado desde hace tiempo. los electroimanes pequeños son muy utiles para esa clase de acciones, para estar hubicados en el ala del avion y controlar el aleron.
en cuanto a controlar una señal PWM es muy simple, ya que el 555 hace ese trabajo de controlar por ancho de pulso. solo con un 555 y un transistor mosfet lo tienes, y t puede tolerar hasta unos 75 watts para 12 volts si no me equivoco.
solo tienes que modificar ese esquema un poco, y podras controlar el servo. ya que este ultimo tiene positivo, neutro y entrada de pulsos.


----------



## vallesa (May 4, 2010)

Me gustaría desarrollar el circuito  de control de velocidad -variador- por pulsos mostrado en los mensajes anteriores, pero tengo mis dudas sobre el lugar donde debo introducir la señal por pulsos proveniente del receptor -pwm-.  En la patilla 7 del NE555 y el ánodo del diodo?
gracias!


----------

